# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  زبان برنامه نویسی برا هک

## Ebrahimkh

سلام دوستان

یه زبان برنامه نویسی که برا هک بدرد بخوره می توانید معرفی کنید؟؟!!!!
هم در زمینه وب هم در زمینه سیستمهای شخصی


یه عده میگن روبی

یه عده میگن پرل

یه عده میگن پایتون

چرا چرا من که نفهمیدم
*
خواهشن بدون تعصب راهنمایی کنید ضروریه می خوام برا سایبری فعالیت کنم*



با تشکر از دوستان عزیز

----------


## Ebrahimkh

22 نفر تاپیک رو دیدن ونظری ندادن
خواهشن یه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Ebrahimkh

این بخش پایتون واقعا سوت و کوره


عجب

----------


## Matplotlib

در زمینه ی دسکتاپ تجربم رو میگم. 

شما با استفاده از لایبرری های پایتون به راحتی میتونید هرکاری که بخواید رو سیستم قربانی انجام بدید اما نقطه ضعف اینجاست که برای اینکه فایل نهاییتون رو بدید به قربانی معمولا باید exe باشه که این فرمت خروجی پایتون حجمش بالاتر از همون برنامه نوشته شده در c و یا C++‎ هست. (چون لایبرری ها و خود dll پایتون هم باید ضمیمه بشه)

----------


## Hossein_1995

پایتون یاد بگیری مثل اینه که روبی هم یاد گرفتی پس اول پایتون یاد بگیر HTML  حتما بلد باش . بعد اینا میتونی بری سی رو هم یاد بگیری حتما سی رو یاد بگیر همین دوتا رو تا بخوای حرفه ای شی یکی دو سال حد اقل طول میکشه . سی خیلی سخته واسه همینم اول پایتونو خوب یادبگیر تا تفکر برنامه نویسی تو ذهنت نقش ببنده بعد یادگرفتن سی آسون میشه . HTML  یادت نره بعد از یادگرفتن HTML  اصلا نباید java script رو دست کم بگیری اگه همهی اینارو یاد گرفتی بعدش میتونی بری هر کار دلت میخواد بکنی . موفق باشی

----------


## Ebrahimkh

با تشکر از دوستان عزیز که جواب دادند

براچی خیلی از ذوستان میگن اسمبلی و سی رو بخون
اونم تحت لینوکس 

حالا من توش موندم چیکار کنم

در کل می خوام سایت و سرور هک کنم اینا چه ربطی به اسمبلی داره


بازم ممنون بخاطر راهنمایی

----------


## pcpsoft

> با تشکر از دوستان عزیز که جواب دادند
> 
> براچی خیلی از ذوستان میگن اسمبلی و سی رو بخون
> اونم تحت لینوکس 
> 
> حالا من توش موندم چیکار کنم
> 
> در کل می خوام سایت و سرور هک کنم اینا چه ربطی به اسمبلی داره
> 
> ...


تجربه خودمو تو این زمینه میگم,تو زمینه هکینگ سی زبان بسیار کار امدیه اما برای اینکه به کارت بیاد تو هکینگ باید در حد خیلی مسلط بهش وارد بشی و دیگه چیزی لازم نیست یاد بگیرری,از این بگزریم اگه بخوای از ابزار های پابلیک شده استفاده کنی یکم پرل یاد بگیر و بس
و البته پیشنهاد بنده متااسپلویت

----------


## Ebrahimkh

دوست عزیز من اکسپلویتهای متااسپلویت رو کامل دیدم همشون با روبی نوشته شدن
در باب پرل یا پایتون هم نیستند

************************

زبان سی به تنهایی میتونه ما رو در هک سرور و سایت کمک کنه ؟؟!! تا چه اندازه ؟؟!!؟؟؟


ممنون

----------


## pcpsoft

> دوست عزیز من اکسپلویتهای متااسپلویت رو کامل دیدم همشون با روبی نوشته شدن
> در باب پرل یا پایتون هم نیستند
> 
> ************************
> 
> زبان سی به تنهایی میتونه ما رو در هک سرور و سایت کمک کنه ؟؟!! تا چه اندازه ؟؟!!؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون


سی زمانی به کارت میاد که در حد حرفه ای بلد باشی,در حدی که بتونی اکسپلویت بنویسی,البته اونم برای سرور های لینوکسی
به نظرم پرل در حدی که بتونی کدها رو تفسیر کنی و متااسپلویت در حد عالی کافیه,بقیه چیزایی رو که لازم داری تجربی بدست میاری

----------


## Ebrahimkh

سی تنها بدرد اکسپلویت نمی خوره
یه منبع خوب برا سی سراغ دارید؟؟؟

راستی برنامه نویسی سی در لینوکس با ویندوز چه تفاوتهایی داره

ممنون

----------


## Ebrahimkh

یه سوال دیگه
برا برنامه نویسی تو محیط لینوکس چه زبانی پیشنهاد میدهید(البته برا اکسپلویت کردن باگها)

----------


## pcpsoft

> سی تنها بدرد اکسپلویت نمی خوره
> یه منبع خوب برا سی سراغ دارید؟؟؟
> 
> راستی برنامه نویسی سی در لینوکس با ویندوز چه تفاوتهایی داره
> 
> ممنون


سی همون سی هستش,وقتی فرق میذارن بین سی لینوکس و ویندوز بخاطر کامیلرهای این زبان هستش که در لینوکس بصورت پیش فرض تعریف شده,اما در ویندوز باید نصبش کنی

----------


## pcpsoft

> یه سوال دیگه
> برا برنامه نویسی تو محیط لینوکس چه زبانی پیشنهاد میدهید(البته برا اکسپلویت کردن باگها)


شما فعلا سی رو یاد بگیرد مطمین باشید بیشتر راه رو رفتید

----------


## 2xx2xx

> دوست عزیز من اکسپلویتهای متااسپلویت رو کامل دیدم همشون با روبی نوشته شدن
> در باب پرل یا پایتون هم نیستند
> 
> ************************
> 
> زبان سی به تنهایی میتونه ما رو در هک سرور و سایت کمک کنه ؟؟!! تا چه اندازه ؟؟!!؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ممنون


شما به چندین صورت به یک پورتال حمله میکنید.
الف) با استفاده از آسیب پذیری های زبان سمت سروری که پورتال با استفاده از اون نوشته شده مثل php یا asp.net==> اینجا C به دردتون نمیخوره!
ب) با استفاده از آسیب پذیری های موجود در زبان های برنامه نویسی سمت کاربر مثل جاوااسکریپت==> اینجا هم C به دردتون نمیخوره!!
ج) حملات مبتنی بر وب سرویس ها مثلا SOAP ==> اینجا هم C به دردتون نمیخوره!!
د) حمله به هسته ی سروری که پورتال روی اون سرور آپلود شده و یا حمله به نرم افزارهای کاربردی مثل VSFTP که روی اون سرور نصب و در حال اجرا هستش==> اینجا حتما باید C و اسمبلی بلد باشی و علاوه بر اونها ویندوز اینترنال و معماری کرنل لینوکس رو هم باید بلد باشی تا بتونی شل کد بنویسی یا کلا اکسپلویت بنویسی
البته میتونی اکسپلویت ها و شلکدها رو از یکسری از سایت ها دانلود کنی و ستفاده کنی ولی اگه میخوای حرفه ایی بشی باید خودت بتونی بنویسی.همینجا میتونی برای خودت یکسری TOOLS بنویسی که میتونی از پایتون هم کمک بگیری یا حتی توی نوشتن شلکدها
ولی کار اساسی رو C و اسمبلی انجام میدن

----------


## Ebrahimkh

ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## sasane45

سلام
من تو حوزه هک فعالیت میکنم.انتخاب زبان بستگی به حوزه کاری داره من الان دارم پایتون کار میکنم کارمم راه انداخته صدها ابزار با پایتون نوشته شده
خیلی راحت میشه یادش گرفت. یک بسته هم معرفی کنم برای افرادی که میخوان پایتون برای هک کار کنن پکیج پایتون خاکستری بسیار مفید هستش من خودم ازش استفاده کردم راضی بودم
امیدوارم بتونید زبان مناسبی انتخاب کنید و ابزار های خوبی بنویسید

----------

